# Historic "tiny" log cabin code questions



## Shawncal (Mar 7, 2015)

Greetings all,

I am new to this forum, but not new to construction (have built 2 houses and renovated others).  We have a very unique project involving the 'renovation' of a 120 year-old 14x14 1.5 story log cabin.  The structure was placed on a FPSF and is being converted into living space inside.  The building does not have a pressurized water system, although we included in-slab plumbing drains for sink and half-bath so a gravity or hand pump water system could be used if desired.  A privy was built on-site (yes, we got a permit for this!) in leui of a toilet in the cabin.  Electrical service has been installed to the structure.  It is in a jurisdiction that enforces the RBC.

We are trying to navigate through potential code issues, considering the tiny size and historic nature of this existing structure.  Specifically, questions are:

1) are we exempt from any codes because it is and existing structure, or for the reasons stated above (ie. is it classified differently since there is no indoor full bathroom or running water?)

2) the existing staircase servicing the loft is not code compliant (8" rise, 10" run winder staircase with some treads less than 36" wide). but the loft does not meet the minimum headroom requirements to be deemed habitable space (35 square feet of floor space with 7' ceiling).  Therefore, is it correct that this would be deemed 'uninhabitable space' and not requiring a code staircase?

3) if a half bath is installed under the staircase, does it need to adhere to any criteria for size or headroom since it is not a full bath, nor does it have running water?

Thanks in advance for any thoughts!

Shawn


----------



## Frank (Mar 7, 2015)

If the cabin was previously used as a residence, then the existing building code may apply--check local adoptions.   Also need to have a discussion with the local building department.


----------



## peach (Mar 8, 2015)

IEBC 306 Historic buildings may be worth a read (I have the 2006 handy.. sorry)


----------



## Shawncal (Mar 12, 2015)

peach said:
			
		

> IEBC 306 Historic buildings may be worth a read (I have the 2006 handy.. sorry)


Thanks.  I'm confused as to whether the IEBC 306 applies to residential buildings, commercial buildings, or both?  Any thoughts appreciated!

Shawn


----------



## cda (Mar 12, 2015)

Seems since the building was moved that might change things

Is this setting in a city or out in the woods?

And if out in the woods is it on any fed or state land

Will it be a rental or someone's residence


----------



## steveray (Mar 12, 2015)

If it was moved into a different jurisdiction that might drive a bunch of upgrades, the best thing is to contact the Authority Having Jurisdiction (AHJ) for the area and ask some questions. The AHJ sets the codes to be used unless someone here from MN can clarify....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 12, 2015)

This comprehensive existing building code establishes minimum regulations for existing buildings using prescriptive and performance-related provisions. It is founded on broad-based principles intended to encourage the use and reuse of existing buildings while requiring reasonable upgrades and improvements. This 2009 edition is fully compatible with all the International Codes® (I-Codes®) published by the International Code Council (ICC)®, including the International Building Code®, International Energy Conservation Code®, International Fire Code®, International Fuel Gas Code®, International Mechanical Code®, ICC Performance Code® for Buildings and Facilities®, International Plumbing Code®, International Private Sewage Disposal Code®, International Property Maintenance Code®, International Residential Code®, International Wildland-Urban Interface CodeTM and International Zoning Code ®.

CHAPTER 12

RELOCATED OR MOVED BUILDINGS

SECTION 1201

GENERAL

1201.1 Scope.

This chapter provides requirements for relocated or moved structures.

1201.2 Conformance.

The building shall be safe for human occupancy as determined by the International Fire Code and the International Property Maintenance Code . Any repair , alteration , or change of occupancy undertaken within the moved structure shall comply with the requirements of this code applicable to the work being performed. Any field-fabricated elements shall comply with the requirements of the International Building Code or the International Residential Code as applicable.

SECTION 1202

REQUIREMENTS

1202.1 Location on the lot.

The building shall be located on the lot in accordance with the requirements of the International Building Code or the International Residential Code as applicable.

1202.2 Foundation.

The foundation system of relocated buildings shall comply with the International Building Code or the International Residential Code as applicable.

1202.2.1 Connection to the foundation.

The connection of the relocated building to the foundation shall comply with the International Building Code or the International Residential Code as applicable.

1202.3 Wind loads.

Buildings shall comply with International Building Code or International Residential Code wind provisions as applicable.

Exceptions:

1.	Detached one- and two-family dwellings and Group U occupancies where wind loads at the new location are not higher than those at the previous location.

2.	Structural elements whose stress is not increased by more than 5 percent.

1202.4 Seismic loads.

Buildings shall comply with International Building Code or International Residential Code seismic provisions at the new location as applicable.

Exceptions:

1.	Structures in Seismic Design Categories A and B and detached one- and two-family dwellings in Seismic Design Categories A, B, and C where the seismic loads at the new location are not higher than those at the previous location.

2.	Stuctural elements whose stress is not increased by more than 5 percent.

1202.5 Snow loads.

Structures shall comply with International Building Code or International Residential Code snow loads as applicable where snow loads at the new location are higher than those at the previous location.

Exception: Structural elements whose stress is not increased by more than 5 percent.

1202.6 Flood hazard areas.

If relocated or moved into a flood hazard area , structures shall comply with Section 1612 of the International Building Code .

1202.7 Required inspection and repairs.

The code official shall be authorized to inspect, or to require approved professionals to inspect at the expense of the owner, the various structural parts of a relocated building to verify that structural components and connections have not sustained structural damage. Any repairs required by the code official as a result of such inspection shall be made prior to the final approval.


----------



## retire09 (Mar 12, 2015)

In order to receive exception for being historic it must be listed in the State or National Registry of Historic Places.

It it were listed; you would not have been allowed to move it without a substantial process.

I would suspect; it does not qualify as historic and since it has been moved has no exception to not comply with current codes.


----------



## Shawncal (Mar 12, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> Seems since the building was moved that might change thingsIs this setting in a city or out in the woods?
> 
> And if out in the woods is it on any fed or state land
> 
> Will it be a rental or someone's residence


The building was not on the historic register, but we are trying to preserve a piece of our heritage.  It has been moved to a private parcel of land in the country, although we fall under the nearest city's building code jurisdiction.

I'm not sure how to label its occupancy, as I guess that depends on how it relates to code issues!  It currently has no running water, but does have power.  We have built a privy adjacent to the cabin.  Because of its small size and layout, it would be impossible to upgrade it with a code-acceptable staircase and bathroom without losing most of the living space.

If it is acceptable to live in it as is, then we would like to consider it as a residence...not sure how to proceed without opening a can of worms!

Thanks for your comments,

Shawn


----------



## cda (Mar 12, 2015)

If you are unable to live in it because of code issues , then what ?

A walk though museum??

Sounds like you need to do a sit down with the ahj


----------



## cda (Mar 12, 2015)

If you are unable to live in it because of code issues , then what ?

A walk though museum??

Sounds like you need to do a sit down with the ahj


----------



## steveray (Mar 12, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> If you are unable to live in it because of code issues , then what ? A walk though museum??
> 
> Sounds like you need to do a sit down with the ahj


A shed!....Shawn, Seriously, you need to talk to the AHJ and figure out what codes you can use to even guess at any kind of compliance....


----------

